# Digital SLR Cameras



## jonathanwyn (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all.
New to the forum and moving to Dubai two weeks today. 

My question is whether a Canon EOS DSLR would be cheaper to buy over in Dubai than here in the UK. I am specifically looking at a Canon EOS 550d so anyone who can help out with regard to pricing, please let me know

Regards

Jonathan


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

jonathanwyn said:


> Hi all.
> New to the forum and moving to Dubai two weeks today.
> 
> My question is whether a Canon EOS DSLR would be cheaper to buy over in Dubai than here in the UK. I am specifically looking at a Canon EOS 550d so anyone who can help out with regard to pricing, please let me know
> ...


quick google gives you Carrefour's prices. A supermarket, not a camera retailer, but same product

Carrefour :: IC4UAE - Search : canon slr


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

If you will live here in Dubai, maybe you can wait for an event/holiday. There are big discounts during festivities. During Eid holidays or the GITEX would be a good time to buy something.
I have not yet experienced buying things though as I am new here in Dubai but my friends tell me to wait for the GITEX (in October). It's the best time to buy gadgetsbecause you will not only get discounts, you can also get freebies.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

vantage said:


> quick google gives you Carrefour's prices. A supermarket, not a camera retailer, but same product
> 
> Carrefour :: IC4UAE - Search : canon slr


Canon seems to have consistent prices across vendors so this link will give you a good idea.

I am heading back to the US this week and ordered one there as I found the prices here to be quite a bit more than in the US. Not sure how your high taxes effect your prices in the UK.

$1551 for a Canon 60D + 18-135mm lens in the UAE, $1142 in the US. I spent the $400 difference on better glass!


----------



## Michigan06 (Aug 1, 2012)

550D is a really good camera, especially for videos etc. Of course, at the end of the day you need to check what LENS they are giving you as well. You'll find plenty of great deals on the 550D at all the electronic stores here in the UAE. A few famous ones: Plugins, Jacky's, etc (Avoid Sharaf DG if you can, horrible customer service). But remember, keep the lens in mind as well, normally the kit lens' aren't that great but nevertheless, Canon's are great.


----------



## pwellens (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi XDoodle******,

Could you please let me know where you bought it in the US? I am going there in 2 weeks and planning to buy a Canon 70D.

Thanks,
Philippe


----------



## EhabMohamed (Nov 4, 2014)

good choice, its great as a start in professional photography world


----------

